# Toro mower won't GO - Newbie here!



## rtlmom (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi! I'm new to the forums, and so happy to have found you. Hoping someone can help me!

I have a Toro riding mower. When I tried to take it out last time, it was running great, but wouldn't go. I pushed it out of the garage & tried again - still running good but will not move forward or reverse.

It is "hydrostatic" instead of one you manually change gears on if that makes a difference. (Let's face it - I really don't know what I'm doing! )

Someone mentioned that maybe a screw had vibrated out or been sheared?

I really appreciate any help you can give! Thanks!


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

The first thing to check could be your drive belt look under the mower you should see a belt from your motor to your transmission it may have broken or slipped off check this first and post again if that doesnt do it. lots of garden tractor knowledge available here.welcome to the forum


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thats what happened to my 99 hydro murray - would barely move in either direction - changed the belt for a new one and worked perfect after.

Since its a hydro- is the trans lock in the right position? Hydro transmissions should have a hydro engage/disengage lever somewhere - the one on my murray is under the seat - basically when its disengaged - itll roll really easy- wont roll /barely roll at all when engaged.

If neither of those work, id almost suggest seeing if the brakes locked on - most tractor brakes are made from aluminum and steel, which do eventually corrode- most times they corrode with the brakes locked on....


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

If the brake was locked,he couldn't move it.
I would say either the lock-out lever,or a key in the axle,that drives the wheel,fell out.


----------



## rtlmom (Sep 9, 2012)

It's not the drive belt; it is new & I checked just to be sure. I checked the trans-lock first, since that's my most common mistake!



jhngardner367 said:


> I would say either the lock-out lever,or a key in the axle,that drives the wheel,fell out.


Yes, I believe that's what it is! Someone mentioned that to my husband (apparently it appened to them) but he didn't know how to fix it.

So, now, how do I check for this & how can I fix it?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Typically a basic E clip holds the wheels on - sometimes they fall off and the axle key can work its way out possibly.

As odd as this sounds - i went to take one of my tractors out to mow a couple weeks ago , and noticed the E clip and washer had fallen off ( or broke off) - never seen that happen before actually . Possibly the axle key ( for the wheel) could break also.


One way to check is to run the tractor, put it in gear and see if the axles move independently from the wheels ( have to look at the rear wheel centers) - probably best for a helper to check that.


----------

